# HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

* HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen​* Mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen, Original auf:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/




> *Von der Angst, den Zug zu verpassen und von der Angst, nicht Bahnchef bleiben zu dürfen​*
> 
> Dürftig zwar, aber immerhin öffentlich teilt der DAV auf seiner Homepage (www.anglerverband.com) mit, dass er sich am 10.3.2012 für eine Fusion à la VDSF-Präsidium ausgesprochen hat. Ob der DAV in den weiteren Verhandlungen Forderungen stellt, bleibt leider unklar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur HV des DAV und den Folgen*



> Und doch, nicht nur wegen der noch überhaupt nicht diskutierten Auswirkungen der Fusion auf die Landesverbände, die immer geleugnet wurden, gehört es zur Verantwortung der Landesverbände, hier einen klaren und aktiv gestaltenden Kurs und Mitverantwortung zu übernehmen.
> In den kommenden Wochen und Monaten haben sie dazu noch einmal die Gelegenheit.


Meine Befürchtung:
Sie werden es in den kommenden Monaten so wenig tun wie in der Vergangenheit.

Warum auch?
Die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF wie DAV stützen doch ihre Funktionäre und Strukturen mit dem diesen eigenen "Verständnis" von Demokratie und Einbinden der Basis.

Verrottet im Kern eben....

Wir haben es früh genug und oft genug gepredigt:
*Wer zu spät kommt, wird mit bundesweitem VDSF bestraft...........*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237230


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur HV des DAV und den Folgen*

PS:
Und von wegen Monate...

Ein paar wenige Wochen!!!!

Nach dem selbst gesetzten Zeitplan (gegen das ausdrückliche Versprechen Marksteins und des DAV, nur ohne Zeitdruck zu verhandeln) müssen die bis zum 30.04. einig sein..

Denn das Hotel zur "Vereinigungshauptversammlung" ist ja wohl bereits gebucht.

Kostenfrei storniert werden kann meines Wissens nur bis zum 30. 04....

Nur mal so zur weiteren Info................


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Zitat: _Ohne ihn wären wir viel, viel weiter.

_Das stimmt. Mit Mohnert standen wir am Rande es Abgrundes einer für die Deutsche Angelfischerei katastrophalen Fusion.

Wenn Mohnert auf die Kandidatur verzichtet und so diese Fusion zu Stande kommt, sind wir einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## raubangler (14. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

kann es sein, dass dieser dr. guenther ein persoenliches problem mit den personen mohnert und mehdorn hat?

allein diese personen zu vergleichen....warum hat er nicht gleich jesus genommen?
der wollte auch nicht zuruecktreten.


----------



## gründler (14. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



raubangler schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass dieser dr. guenther ein persoenliches problem mit den personen mohnert und mehdorn hat?


 

Der wahr gut.#6

Ich empfehle mal tiefer in die Materie zu schauen.

 Ps: Man sieht sich immer 2 mal im leben,einmal ist man der dumme und "Angezeigte",beim 2 mal ist man der Gewinner! 
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zitat: _Ohne ihn wären wir viel, viel weiter.
> 
> _Das stimmt. Mit Mohnert standen wir am Rande es Abgrundes einer für die Deutsche Angelfischerei katastrophalen Fusion.
> 
> Wenn Mohnert auf die Kandidatur verzichtet und so diese Fusion zu Stande kommt, sind wir einen Schritt weiter.


So ist es - ...


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zitat: _Ohne ihn wären wir viel, viel weiter.
> _Das stimmt. Mit Mohnert standen wir am Rande es Abgrundes einer für die Deutsche Angelfischerei katastrophalen Fusion.
> Wenn Mohnert auf die Kandidatur verzichtet und so diese Fusion zu Stande kommt, sind wir einen Schritt weiter.


Der war viel besser! #6

Aber ich befürchte, dass der Einkauf auch so vollzogen wird, mit oder ohne PM.
Und wenn ich nur diese Wahl habe, dann auf jeden Fall *ohne*!
(Aber ich, als einzelner Angler, hab eh überhaupt keine Wahl! Krank ist dieses System sowieso schon dadurch).


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



> Krank ist dieses System sowieso schon dadurch.


Verrottet - durch und durch verottet!!!!

Wärs "nur" krank, wär ja noch ne Heilungschance gegeben..


----------



## raubangler (15. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



gründler schrieb:


> ....
> Ich empfehle mal tiefer in die Materie zu schauen.
> ....



Das hatte ich vorher bereits.....

Mir ging es nur darum, ein wenig die Motivationen zu durchleuchten, warum jemand so etwas schreibt.
Zumal der Vergleich mit Mehdorn bereits in den Bereich des Irrationalen abgeglitten ist.


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Ach, dass sollte doch nur in einen netten Kontext eingebettet werden, wobei der Vergleich nicht recht herzustellen ist!

Aber die Analyse ist ein Bloßstellung des Vorgehens und wahren Motive des PM!

Wer das jetzt nicht versteht, dass er nur als Mittel zum Zweck der Befriedigung persönlicher Befindlichkeiten eingesetzt wird, dem ist wirklich in der Betriebsblindheit und Zustand der Würdelosigkeit nicht mehr zu helfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



> dem ist wirklich in der Betriebsblindheit und Zustand der Würdelosigkeit nicht mehr zu helfen!


Normalzustand in VDSF und DAV????


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Ja leider aber unter Krähen so üblich!


----------



## snofla (16. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja leider aber unter Krähen so üblich!




auch Krähen machen Fehler...............


wie gehts weiter...................oder wo gibts ne Neuanfang


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Wies weitergeht?
So wies die abnickende Mehrheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF und DAV will:
Mit Vollgas in diese unsägliche Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien..


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Es wird so weit kommen, dass ich in D schwarzangeln gehen "muss". Ich bekomme ja dank des LAV MV jetzt schon keine karte für die DAV Gewässerfonds Thüringen und SA, weil ich keinen Hauptwohnsitz in MV habe- trotz Vereinsmitgliedschaft in MV.. 
ich bin auf die ausreden des landesverbandes am montag gespannt, falls meine Emails diesmal beantwortet werden. Das ist leider ebenso alles politwillkür.


----------



## flor61 (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ich bin auf die ausreden des landesverbandes am montag gespannt, falls meine Emails diesmal beantwortet werden. Das ist leider ebenso alles politwillkür.



Bitte warte die Antwort ab und geh mal in die Satzung. ich habe schon Vereinsmitgliedern aus Baden-Würtenberg mit Sachsen- und S/A-Marken versorgt. In BRB stellt das kein Problem dar. Wenn, dann geht auch Thüringen.
Also, die Satzung ist Gesetz, da gibt es keine gesetzeskonforme Willkür.

Viel Glück und Petri


----------



## ivo (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



flor61 schrieb:


> Also, die Satzung ist Gesetz, da gibt es keine gesetzeskonforme Willkür.




Wers glaubt wird seelig.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge - und den DAV ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien in den VDSF..

So wie es die Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer ja will und dafür auch bezahlt..

Begreifts endlich, dass ihr in der Minderheit seid, wenn ihr eine wirkliche Fusion auf Augenhöhe, ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte wollt, statt eines Übertrittes dess DAV in den VDSF/DAFV..

Das wurde zwar mal vesprochen...

Aber dieses Versprechen wurde von ALLEN DAV-Funktionären mit der einstimmigen Annahme des Beschlusses auf der HV gebrochen!!!!!!!

Und die an de Basis wollen das in der Mehrheit so...

Da sie das alles brav weiterbezahlen und sich nicht wehren..

Demokratie...

Oder so...


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



flor61 schrieb:


> Bitte warte die Antwort ab und geh mal in die Satzung. ich habe schon Vereinsmitgliedern aus Baden-Würtenberg mit Sachsen- und S/A-Marken versorgt. In BRB stellt das kein Problem dar. Wenn, dann geht auch Thüringen.
> Also, die Satzung ist Gesetz, da gibt es keine gesetzeskonforme Willkür.
> 
> Viel Glück und Petri


Ich werde mein bestes tun- ich bin gespannt was dabei rum kommt. dann kann ich ggf. ja kurz berichten.
beste grüße


----------



## ivo (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich werde mein bestes tun- ich bin gespannt was dabei rum kommt. dann kann ich ggf. ja kurz berichten.
> beste grüße




Ähm, mal ne Frage, gibts in Thüringen keine Vereine mehr oder warum Mitglied in MV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Zurück zum Thema, siehe Eingangspost.

Diesbezüglich bleibe ich dabei:
Begreifts endlich, dass ihr in der Minderheit seid, wenn ihr eine wirkliche Fusion auf Augenhöhe, ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte wollt, statt eines Übertrittes dess DAV in den VDSF/DAFV..

Das wurde zwar mal vesprochen...

Aber dieses Versprechen wurde von ALLEN DAV-Funktionären mit der einstimmigen Annahme des Beschlusses auf der HV gebrochen!!!!!!!

Und die an der Basis wollen das in der Mehrheit so...

Da sie das alles brav weiterbezahlen und sich nicht wehren..

Demokratie...

Oder so...


----------



## flor61 (17. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



ivo schrieb:


> Wers glaubt wird seelig.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



So langsam kommt mir der Verdacht ......
Was sollen diese Grinsebacken denn aussagen? Auf der einen Seite wird gesagt, die Ost-DAV-Angler wollen ihr Elend und auf der anderen Seite wird man hier verlacht, wenn man Wege aufzeigt, um sich Klarheit zu verschaffen.
Ja, ja, ich weiß, festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, ich kann und werde es nicht mehr lesen.
Ich geh morgen auf Zander im brandenburger DAV-Gewässer.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



> Ja, ja, ich weiß, festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, ich kann und werde es nicht mehr lesen.


Und schön weiter mit abnicken - so kommen dann demokratische Mehrheiten zustande..

So kriegen am Ende zumindest die Organisiergten, was die dafür verdienenm(und auch wollen, da sie sich nicht wehren) :
Einen bundesweiten, restritkiven VDSF..


----------



## Knispel (18. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Thomas - viele Menschen spielen gerne mit dem Feuer, auch wenn sie gewarnt werden - wenn sie sich denn aber verbrennen, ist das Geschrei groß .... laß sie sich einfach verbrennen, denn nur ein gebrannter Mensch scheut das Feuer ....

Für alle die es nicht wissen : restriktiv heißt auf Deutsch : Beschränken, einengen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



> Thomas - viele Menschen spielen gerne mit dem Feuer, auch wenn sie gewarnt werden -


Sind ja nicht nur wir, die warnen, sondern gerade auch Leute, die den VDSF eben von innen als Funktionär kennen.

Und gerade die Punkte, dide im Eingangsposting aufgeführt wurden,  beschreiben wir ja schon seit 2 Jahren.

Zeit genug für jeden, der einen Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF zu den gültigen VDSF-Grundlinien nicht will, etwas zu tun.



			
				Dr. Thomas Guenther schrieb:
			
		

> Damit sind alle Diskussionen um das “Wie” der Fusion nutzlos und können für beendet erklärt werden. Wir können nunmehr getrost davon ausgehen, dass
> 
> ■anstelle der Fusion (Zusammenschluss) ein Beitritt des DAV zum VDSF erfolgen wird
> 
> ...


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



ivo schrieb:


> Ähm, mal ne Frage, gibts in Thüringen keine Vereine mehr oder warum Mitglied in MV?


doch gibt es aber viele aus der umgebung meiner heimat sind im VDSF und entsprechend unbezahlbar in meinen augen. 
in MV habe ich einen sehr günstigen Verein dank eines AB mitglieds gefunden- nun bin ich aber einem Verein in SA beigetreten, um mir einiges zu vereinfachen. 
Abgesehen davon bin ich durch studium, freundin, familie viel unterwegs in verschiedenen bundesländern.

Im übrigen hat mir der Verband MV keine Rückantwort zukommen lassen.


----------



## flor61 (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Hy,

der "Märkische Angler" Informiert alle Brandenburger Angler über den Stand und die Zukunft in Punkto neuer zentraler Verband.
Es geht los mit dem Kommentar, dem Offenen Brief der vier Verbände, der Vereinsvorsitzenden-Zusammenkunft bis hin zur Hauptversammlung am 10.03.1012. Das nenne ich offenen Umgang mit den Mitgliedern.
Es wird gesprochen von Zusammenschluß und nicht von Übernahme. Es wird gesprochen von geringeren Abführungen an den neuen Verband. Es wird gesprochen, daß das, was wir Angler in Brandenburg erreicht haben, so erhalten bleibt. Wir können also nur gewinnen und nichts verlieren, so ist der Plan.

Petri

PS: Alle Angler deshalb, weil jedes Mitglied den "Märkischen Angler" automatisch mit der Post zugestellt bekommt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> der "Märkische Angler" Informiert alle Brandenburger Angler über den Stand und die Zukunft in Punkto neuer zentraler Verband.
> Es geht los mit dem Kommentar, dem Offenen Brief der vier Verbände, der Vereinsvorsitzenden-Zusammenkunft bis hin zur Hauptversammlung am 10.03.1012. Das nenne ich offenen Umgang mit den Mitgliedern.
> ...


 
Klare Ansage: In welchen Punkten liegt der Gewinn?

Den einzig legitimen Vorteil, den ich bei einer Fusion für den DAV erkenne, ist die Lösung ggf. aktuell vorhandener oder absehbarer finanzieller Probleme durch den Mitgliederschwund in den Neuen Bundesländern.

Lasst euch doch nicht von solchem Geschwafel einlullen. Fordert Klartext ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



> ......Es wird gesprochen von Zusammenschluß und nicht von Übernahme. Es wird gesprochen von geringeren Abführungen an den neuen Verband. Es wird gesprochen, daß das, was wir Angler in Brandenburg erreicht haben, so erhalten bleibt. Wir können also nur gewinnen und nichts verlieren......


*In meinen Augen nach wie vor eine klare Lüge.*

*Schon rein juristisch ist es ein Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF *- Und werden vorher keine angelpolitischen Punkte festgeschrieben, dann gelten auch automatisch die jetzigen restriktiven Grundlinien des VDSF weiter!!!!

Begreift das doch endlich!!!

Einen neuen Bundesverband schlechter zu finanzieren (geringere Abführungen) wird dann zwangsläufig auch nicht gerade zu einer Verbesserung der jetzt zu bemängelnden Punkte z.B. einer professionellen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit führen, sondern eher zu einer weiteren Verschlechterung mangels Kohle. 

Davon, dass sich für die Angler in Brandenburg nichts veschlechtert, kann man also schon von daher nicht sprechen, dass man nur gewinnen kann, gilt nur für den VDSF...

Hier kannst Du nochmal nachlesen - aus dem aktuellen Brief von Mohnert an die Brandenburger Abknüppelfreunde aus Bayern - zu was für Verbänden und Leuten da übergetreten werden soll laut dem Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband - wenn ihr das so wollt, dann nur weiter so:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236284&page=11


PS:


> PS: Alle Angler deshalb, weil jedes Mitglied den "Märkischen Angler" automatisch mit der Post zugestellt bekommt.


Also beileibe nicht alle Angler, sondern nur die Angler unter den im DAV über ihre Vereine zwangsorganisierten Sport- und Angelfischern (von ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen sind ja nur ca. 800.000 organisiert bundesweit)....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Daher können die Brandenburger Verbandsfunktionäre ruhig weiter ihre organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer und auch die Angler zu täuschen versuchen. 

Ich sehe das nach wie vor so, wie Dr. Thomas Guenther das hier auch beschrieben hat und gebe ihm da vollkommen recht:


> Damit sind alle Diskussionen um das “Wie” der Fusion nutzlos und können für beendet erklärt werden. Wir können nunmehr getrost davon ausgehen, dass
> 
> *■anstelle der Fusion (Zusammenschluss) ein Beitritt des DAV zum VDSF erfolgen wird*
> 
> ...



Und auch hier nochmal der Link zu dem Brief von Mohnert an die Bayern, damit auch ein Brandenburger mitkriegen kann, zu welchen Leuten man da übertreten will und wie die ticken und denken - und nicht nur auf die geschönten Infos der Brandenburger Verbandsfunktionäre angewiesen ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236284&page=11


----------



## Koalabaer (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - wenn ihr das so wollt, dann nur weiter so:



Vielleicht ist es eine gute Strategie um wachzurütteln.Bei jenen die es schon sind...nervt dieses pauschale,,ihr''. 



> Also beileibe nicht alle Angler, sondern nur die Angler unter den im DAV über ihre Vereine zwangsorganisierten Sport- und Angelfischern (von ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen sind ja nur ca. 800.000 organisiert bundesweit)....



Der Märkische Angler liegt hier bei ,,uns''  im Angelladen...für Interessierte also kein Problem.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



			
				Koalabaer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jenen die es schon sind...nervt dieses pauschale,,ihr''.


Ist ja leider die Minderheit, sonst würden die Verbände ja endlich an den Interessen der Angler orientierte Politik machen - Statt dessen wählt ja die Mehrheit immer wieder die jetzigen Anglerfeinde in den Verbänden in  Amt und "Würden"..

Es gibt also noch viel wachzurütteln - Leider......



			
				Koalabaer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Märkische Angler liegt hier bei ,,uns''  im Angelladen...für Interessierte also kein Problem.


Leider ja nur die geschönten Verbandsinfos: 


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> flor61 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koalabaer (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja leider die Minderheit, sonst würden die Verbände ja endlich an den Interessen der Angler orientierte Politik machen - Statt dessen wählt ja die Mehrheit immer wieder die jetzigen Anglerfeinde in den Verbänden in  Amt und "Würden"..



So sehe ich das nicht.Hier bei ,,uns'' werden eben jene gewählt,welche überhaupt die Bereitschaft zeigen...unglaublich viel Freizeit zu opfern.
Die bisherige Arbeit führte letztendlich zu genau jenen Bedingungen,wie wir sie momentan haben.
Ich würde es gerne als Bernd Mikulin-Zeitalter bezeichnen.

Und jetzt werde ich richtig sauer: haben 20Jahre genau dieser Politik nicht gereicht...diesen VDSF Miststall zu beseitigen?
Nö.Da fährt man doch lieber nach Brandenburg um sein Wettfischen zu organisieren anstatt die zum Teufel zu jagen!

Auch glaube ich mittlerweile...diese Freiheit der Angler ist garnicht gewollt.
Schön für wenig Geld im Osten fischen...aber die westdeutschen Vereinsteiche bleiben für den Großteil tabu.

PS: wer hat denn diesen VDSF zu dem gemacht was er ist?
hat man nicht gesehen,wie sich der DAV(alt) für Angler stark gemacht hat?

Bitte aufwachen Thomas,da wurde gepennt!!!

Abstimmung Nachtangelverbot in BW?..pennt doch ruhig weiter!

Und da sollen wir mit den bescheidenen Mitteln eine Revolution anfangen...welche euch Wessis endlich die Augen öffnet?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Knispel (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

|good:|good:|good:|good:


stimmt nur zu gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

@ Koalabaer:
Ich bin im Grundsatz voll bei Dir!!!!

Wir wussten und wissen zumindest, dass man vom VDSF nix (Gutes) zu erwarten hat - warum man als DAVler aber trotzdem in den VDSF übertreten will (die Gründe dagegen hast Du ausführlich dargelegt) werde ich jedoch nie verstehen....

Ich hatte zugegeben mal die Hoffnung, dass eine Fusion was bringen könnte - wenn man damit die angelpolitischen Grundsätze des "Mikulin-DAV" zum (Groß)teil mit in einem gemeinsamen Verband einbringen könnte..

Eine - wie auch ich inzwischen weiss - gescheiterte Hoffnung..

Ich tue hier meines mit Information und aufrütteln - da das mein Job hier ist.

Aber weder kann ich persönlich etwas für die VDFSler, die im Wegducken geübt sind, tun. 

Noch für DAVler, die ohne Gegenwehr in diesen Sauhaufen VDSF übertreten wollen..

Nur informieren, provozieren, aufrütteln................

Und das hat zumindest mit bis jetzt das lautlose Schlucken des DAV verhindert...

Obs dabei bleibt und daraus dann wieder etwas wie ein anglerfreundlicher "Mikulin-DAV" in Eigenständigkeit erwachsen wird, liegt jedoch nunmal nicht an mir.

Sondern an den immer mehrheitlich nur alles abnickenden VDSFlern...

Und an der Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer..

Und die von denen gewählten DAV-Funktionäre haben ja gerade einstimmig beschlossen, im "Fusionsprozeß" auf das festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte zu verzichten und trotzdem in den VDSF überzutreten.

Zu diesen Leuten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236284&page=11

Warum auch immer................


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> .................................
> 
> Und da sollen wir mit den bescheidenen Mitteln eine Revolution anfangen...welche euch Wessis endlich die Augen öffnet?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Mit dem ersten Teil Deines postings hast Du Voll und Ganz Recht.

Mit dem Schnußsatz jedoch überhaupt nicht.

Der Westen unter der Knute des VDSF ist nicht mehr zu retten, da kann man höchstens noch schlimmeres verhindern.
*
ABER*

Es geht darum, dass die heutigen DAVler sich nicht in die gleiche Scheixxe begeben. Also revoltiert nicht für den Westen, sondern für Euch selbst. 

Könnt Ihr doch ( im Gegensatz zu den Blökschafen in den alten Bundesländern).


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Nö.Da fährt man doch lieber nach Brandenburg um sein Wettfischen zu organisieren anstatt die zum Teufel zu jagen!



Solche Aussagen sind nicht korrekt. Wettfischen ohne Nachweis der im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes gebotenen sinnvollen Verwertung (Ernährung, Tierfutter, Besatz) sind auch in Brandenburg unzulässig. Bei aller berechtigten Kritik am VDSF muss man die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Die Rechtmäßigkeit von Wettfischen unterliegt nicht den Verbänden, sondern Bundes- und Landesgesetzen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Westen unter der Knute des VDSF ist nicht mehr zu retten, da kann man höchstens noch schlimmeres verhindern.



Mit dieser Aussage wirst Du z.B. in Bayern bei vielen Anglern großes Erstaunen ernten. 
Ob da ein VDSF oder ein DAV mit obstrusen Ansagen vorn rumturnt, ist den großen Vereinen hier völlig egal. Die sind selbst im Besitz ihrer Gewässer und lassen sich da nicht reinreden. Letztendlich zählen nur die geltenden Gesetze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



> Ob da ein VDSF oder ein DAV mit obstrusen Ansagen vorn rumturnt, ist den großen Vereinen hier völlig egal.


Warum bezahlt ihr dann eure Verbandsheinis?

Mit der Kohle könntet ihr dann auch vernünftigeres machen - sind immerhin so zwischen 10 - 15 Euro pro Angler und Jahr für die Verbände..

Oder warum stellt ihr den Anglern in euren Vereinen nicht frei, ob sie den Verbandsbeitrag bezahlen wollen und damit selber Mitglied im Verband?

Würde ganz einfach gehen mit der Änderung der Gebührenordnung im Verein - da brauchts nicht mal ne Satzungsänderung..

Und dann könnte jeder Angler selber entscheiden, ob er den Verband mitbezahlen will oder dafür bessere Gegenleistung erwartet.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum bezahlt ihr dann eure Verbandsheinis?
> 
> Mit der Kohle könntet ihr dann auch vernünftigeres machen - sind immerhin so zwischen 10 - 15 Euro pro Angler und Jahr für die Verbände..



Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Nur ist das Thema offensichtlich kaum einem Vereinsmitglied wichtig genug, um sich mit den Vorständen zu reiben. Und die Vorstände haben keinen Bock auf Stress mit dem Landesverband wegen solchem "Firlefanz".

Warum schafft niemand in Deutschland die von Kaiser Wilhelm erlassene Sektsteuer ab? Weil es keinen interessiert.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder warum stellt ihr den Anglern in euren Vereinen nicht frei, ob sie  den Verbandsbeitrag bezahlen wollen und damit selber Mitglied im  Verband?
> 
> Würde ganz einfach gehen mit der Änderung der Gebührenordnung im Verein - da brauchts nicht mal ne Satzungsänderung..



Hängt von der Satzung ab. Oft steht drin, dass Mitglieder automatisch Verbdansmitglieder sind. Dann müsste tatsächlich eine Satzungsänderung her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Ich kenn keine Vereinssatzung, wo man dies nicht schlicht mittels Gebührendordnung (aufsplitten Vereins- und Verbandsbeitrag) aushebeln könnte, wenn man wollte.

Wenn man natürlich zu viel Geld hat und das unfähigen Verbänden zukommen lassen will, darf man das natürlich...

Ist weder verboten noch intelligent....


----------



## antonio (24. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



krickfan schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Nur ist das Thema offensichtlich kaum einem Vereinsmitglied wichtig genug, um sich mit den Vorständen zu reiben. Und die Vorstände haben keinen Bock auf Stress mit dem Landesverband wegen solchem "Firlefanz".
> 
> wieso streß, austreten und gut ist. wenn die vereine sowieso angeblich ihr eigenes ding machen und ihnen der verband egal ist.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*



antonio schrieb:


> wieso streß, austreten und gut ist. wenn die Vereine sowieso angeblich ihr eigenes ding machen und ihnen der Verband egal ist.



So einfach ist es eben nicht. Hier bekommen z.B. nur Angler Jahreskarten für den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal, die Fränkische Seenplatte und einige Gewässer mehr, die auch in einem Verein organisiert sind, der Mitglied im Verband ist. 

Und damit bleiben viele Vereine lieber im Verband, weil sonst in signifikantem Maß die Mitglieder austreten, weil diese scharf auf die Jahreskarten sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2012)

*AW: HV des DAV: Dr. Thomas Guenther zu den Folgen*

Sowas nennt mal wohl im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch mal Erpressung...

Wenn man als Verband sonst nix zu bieten hat, muss man halt wohl zu solchen Mitteln greifen..

Bezeichnend...


----------

